# Cured Smoked Wild Turkey Breast...



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2020)

The turkey breast I had in cure were finally ready to smoke so I pulled them out of the brine Tuesday and put them on a rack in a tray, let them sit in the refrigerator until this morning to let them warm up from the cold refrigerator. 






Got the smokehouse up and smoking with 50/50 cherry and Hickory chunks, then dialed the heat down to about 150* for 2 hours. I basted the meat with local honey about every 45 minutes.






Here is a Qview when I opened the door to baste them and kick the heat up to finish them fast @ 140*INT.






And DONE!






Back in the fridge after cooling down...will slice later tonight.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 5, 2020)

they look great, nice color!!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> they look great, nice color!!


Thanks Jim!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 5, 2020)

Awesome turkey breasts! Beautiful color as well! Love them smoked...  I usually use Pop's brine for 5-6 days and smoke them at 225 but don't tie them like you did... Got to try your method of tying  them... Waiting for a pick with sliced breast....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Awesome turkey breasts! Beautiful color as well! Love them smoked...  I usually use Pop's brine for 5-6 days and smoke them at 225 but don't tie them like you did... Got to try your method of tying  them... Waiting for a pick with sliced breast....


Thanks pushok2018. The cherry and hickory contribute to the color, along with the honey glaze. Also, cranking up the temp really caramelizes the sugars...
The tying I find really helps keep the meat moist, less surface area than if you lay them flat. Also will hold in more moisture when you crank the heat.


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2020)

Mmmmm      Looks Good

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2020)

Money shot...






Literally dripping with juices from the meat as I slice!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 5, 2020)

gary s said:


> Mmmmm      Looks Good
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!


----------



## Pelletpiro (Apr 26, 2020)

Do you mind if I ask, you say cured. Was that a brine process? I’m very interested in the prep that resulted in a wild turkey that juicy!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 26, 2020)

Great job on the turkey breasts.  Beautiful smoke color and moist as all get out.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 28, 2020)

Pelletpiro said:


> Do you mind if I ask, you say cured. Was that a brine process? I’m very interested in the prep that resulted in a wild turkey that juicy!


Yes, it is brined, and cured with cure #1. I use the total weight of both the meat and the water to calculate the amount of cure #1, salt, and brown sugar.

0.25% cure #1
1.4% salt
1% brown sugar.

Water needs to be at least half the weight of the meat at a minimum. Use a cure calculator for number of days in the cure. a cylinder of meat will cure faster than a flat piece like a slab of bacon.....


----------

